# forza 3



## buckas

announced at todays' E3

http://www.gametrailers.com/game/forza-motorsport-3/11395 :thumb:


----------



## Deano

sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## Eddy

should be great


----------



## beardboy

Looks great - shame it's going to be on 2 DVD's though! 

Think i'll preorder it now, if i can


----------



## HC1001

Can't wait! there are a few good one on the way IMO.


----------



## Lloyd71

The only thing I didn't like was the pre rendered 'stunts' video, and luckily that was nothing to do with the actual gameplay. It looks absolutely stunning, GT5 best watch out!


----------



## maxp

Forza was great, i spent hours completing it but it was abit too much simulation and not enough fun (unlike the GT series which had it spot on), plus the gfx werent brilliant.

This on the other hand looks ace! (Hope its still got a Mk2 GTI   )


----------



## buckas

damage is awesome though - glad they've added interior view now

loved forza 2 myself


----------



## FocusBoyo

Yeah top game if you like proper racing.. Race Pro is ok if you like to bash about abit more lol..


----------



## buckas

http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/game/default.htm


----------



## buckas

new jag, aston DBS!










:thumb:


----------



## buckas

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/dor/objec...howtorollyourcar.html;jsessionid=b44fdxhiwwqz


----------



## hallett

does anyone know if Forza 3 will have the 13 miler ring circuit on it??


----------



## Condieboy

Hopefully it'll have some old school Pugs in it this time


----------



## dirk

hi guys ,i am a keen online driver and the one thats got me hooked at the moment is PGR4 ALL THE CARS are classed just switch on a race only had a xbox 4 months ,i got race pro , forza , grid but the pgr4 ,is well addictive


----------



## beardboy

Preordered today :thumb:


----------



## R32-Simon

Can't wait for this, Forza 2 was fantastic IMHO. What's the release date????


----------



## King

I think it may be time to get another 360 when this come out!


----------



## beardboy

http://www.game.co.uk/Xbox360/Racing/~r342311/Forza-Motorsport-3/?s=forza


----------



## Posts001

dirk said:


> hi guys ,i am a keen online driver and the one thats got me hooked at the moment is PGR4 ALL THE CARS are classed just switch on a race only had a xbox 4 months ,i got race pro , forza , grid but the pgr4 ,is well addictive


PGR4 doesn't drive properly I have it but cant use it due to that fact.

I have always used GT but after Forza, I brought a Xbox 

Cant wait for Forza 3  Going to be epic


----------



## rich-hill

look forward to this!!


----------



## wstrain87

Graphics look amazing!!!:thumb:


----------



## ay4alex

looks awesome:argie:

got to say, just a small niggle, i want to be able to color code the oem wheels, as i didnt like half the after market ones on forza 2. best car in the game? gotta be the porsche 911 carrera RS. love it


----------



## buckas

beardboy said:


> http://www.game.co.uk/Xbox360/Racing/~r342311/Forza-Motorsport-3/?s=forza


£50 beans!

wait a bit longer til it's everywhere to pre-order, probably around £38 ish


----------



## dean j

I'll be buying a new 360 for this game! Awesome!

One tiny gripe though. The front of the R32 Skyline GTR looked awful!

Other than that, an amazing game


----------



## Deano

buckas said:


> £50 beans!
> 
> wait a bit longer til it's everywhere to pre-order, probably around £38 ish


http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4-/10287956/Forza-Motorsport-3/Product.html

:thumb:


----------



## beardboy

I always buy games from Game, even on preorder and the price always starts high, then a bit before release drops to £34.99, or £39.99 :thumb:


----------



## shaqs77

oh my god, it looks amazing. atleast now i can have a proper go at my family who are always bleating about gt and how good it is!


----------



## silverback

forza 3 out before gt5.how embarrassing:lol: been a while since i played forza 2,maybe have to dump cod for a little while and get back on it


----------



## Deano

forza 234 will be out before GT5.


----------



## alan_mcc

I loved forza 2 mainly for the 92 civic. I love small FWD jap hatchbacks like this and wished there was more of them!


----------



## buckas




----------



## Deano

stop it i'm getting a semi.


----------



## -Kev-




----------



## -Kev-

hope this has the new nissan gtr on it....


----------



## welsh-andy

got my cash waiting, i so miss foraza 2, had wicked fun online with it, roll on forza 3:thumb:


----------



## buckas

Crystal Finish said:


> stop it i'm getting a semi.


down boy


----------



## skylinescotty

i got forza 2 about a month ago ... were has it been all my life!! :lol: best game for the xbox IMO. cannot wait for forza 3 now, those screen shots are unbelievable!


----------



## VWAlec

:car:

Cant wait!

More Screenshots please!


----------



## shaqs77

wonder what it will be like compared to gt5??


----------



## TeZ

shaqs77 said:


> wonder what it will be like compared to gt5??


Well i hope it's not crap then.


----------



## ukimportz

found a few more :thumb:


----------



## Janitor

buckas said:


>


I wonder if a full on 24 hour simulation is possible..?

That would be cool as beans

Online with a couple team mates taking their shift - awesome providing you can stop tw4ts getting in


----------



## Auto Finesse

Cant wait for this,


----------



## ukimportz

demo vid aswell :thumb:


----------



## VWAlec

Looks epic.


----------



## Tyson

Cannot wait for this game! Loved Forza 2 with a passion - Never finished it though - but still look forward to the third installment!

Tys.


----------



## buckas

ukimportz said:


>


i've had a crisis :argie:


----------



## Gandi

This is gunna BIG, had to star playing 2 again last night to get back in the swing of things


----------



## Tyson

When is it out?

Looking at buying Modern Warfare 2, Left for Dead 2, Dead Rising 2, Forza 3, Operation Flashpoint 2, so pretty busy few months coming up!

Tys.


----------



## -Kev-

Tyson said:


> When is it out?
> 
> Looking at buying Modern Warfare 2, Left for Dead 2, Dead Rising 2, Forza 3, Operation Flashpoint 2, so pretty busy few months coming up!
> 
> Tys.


around october i believe


----------



## buckas

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-forza-motorsport/50683

triple screen + clutch xD


----------



## Tyson

^^ Looks quality!

Tys.


----------



## buckas

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/design-walkthrough-forza-motorsport/53171

new vid


----------



## stevobeavo

this game looks the bees knees...cant wait for this


----------



## jamest

buckas said:


> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-forza-motorsport/50683
> 
> triple screen + clutch xD


He really can't drive. :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

OH GOOD LORD


----------



## buckas

Lloyd71 said:


> OH GOOD LORD


hah, quality :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

Sadly I already know what I'm going to do with mine; use the vinyl editor to 'airbrush' a scorpion across the doors :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Anyone else looking forward to the 4x4's, pickups and SUV's etc on this?

Dodge Ram SRT10


----------



## alan_mcc

:argie: Definetly in my to buy list


----------



## buckas

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.206-8535.aspx :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

I've got the Limited Edition version on preorder with Game :thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Just preordered the Limited Edition at Gamestation today  Apart from the salesman asking what platform I wanted it for. Didn't look impressed when I said DS Lite! :lol:

Considering I spent many years as a Polophony Digital fanboy but Forza 2 has blown me away well and truely. Amazing game.


----------



## buckas

new vids

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-dreams-forza-motorsport/54332

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/pax-09-forza-motorsport/55689

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/pax-09-forza-motorsport/55687


----------



## buckas

Veyron!

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/2009-bugatti-forza-motorsport/55782

scanning the car in is cheating, would make my job easier! lol


----------



## dew1911

Just watched the Veyron vid, the bloke doing it can drive!


----------



## robz

You can rewind races now ? Nice touch for when you overcook a corner and it costs you 4/5 positions!

Does anyone know if there will be a new wheel for the xbox released to join the game ?

I think there is definitely some skill in laying the grids onto the car for scanning. Maybe all car's will be done like that in the future?

I think I'm going to pre-order now so i don't forget about it when it's launched!


----------



## Brazo

^^There is a Fantec wheel coming out for the xbox, google it its getting some good previews. Not so sure on the rewindc bit, just more arcadey orientated!


----------



## jamest

I'm fairly sure it does have rewind. I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## robz

jamest said:


> I'm fairly sure it does have rewind. I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong.


Yep, it was in the preview vids on GameTrailers, i do think that'll only be a feature in the Arcade / Free mode, not Career. I'll dig up a review on that wheel now, took me ages to get anywhere with just the controller!


----------



## buckas

robz said:


> I think there is definitely some skill in laying the grids onto the car for scanning. Maybe all car's will be done like that in the future?


They were already doing it a few years back when we made juiced 2, mesh still needs to be tidied up once in 3d package tho - it's pretty easy to know where mesh needs to go and keeping it in predictable rings and loops over the years making 3D cars day in, day out 

drew


----------



## IanG

Pre-ordered the Limited Edition today :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

jamest said:


> I'm fairly sure it does have rewind. I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong.


for me thats a massive downside, whats the point of the game if I can erase any mistakes I make at the touch of a button, if I mess up then that should be that, I can see me getting angry online tbh.


----------



## Lloyd71

Eddy said:


> for me thats a massive downside, whats the point of the game if I can erase any mistakes I make at the touch of a button, if I mess up then that should be that, I can see me getting angry online tbh.


You can just turn it off though....


----------



## jamest

Eddy said:


> for me thats a massive downside, whats the point of the game if I can erase any mistakes I make at the touch of a button, if I mess up then that should be that, I can see me getting angry online tbh.


Won't be available online, can't see it working and you can just not use it.


----------



## buckas

some new vids

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/sedona-raceway-forza-motorsport/55804?type=mov

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/intro-hd-forza-motorsport/55856?type=mov (saw a focus RS!)


----------



## buckas

some ferraris!

http://www.gamersyde.com/news_forza_3_ferrari_-8522_en.html


----------



## hallett

cant wait for this, have the limited edition on pre-order, and i am off college every friday and monday so that weekend i will have no social life lol, its going to be up early on friday or go to the night launch if there is one and then play it all the way through till monday lol

Daniel


----------



## GIZTO29

Cant bloody wait for this one! Theres no way the rewind feature would be used online anyway.


----------



## hallett

demo out on Thursday 

Daniel


----------



## hallett

Brazo said:


> ^^There is a Fantec wheel coming out for the xbox, google it its getting some good previews. Not so sure on the rewindc bit, just more arcadey orientated!


that wheel does look good, going to be expensive though £300+ i want logitech to release the G25 for xbox 

Daniel


----------



## Davemm

bit disapointed they have taken out some of the hot hatches. and im not sure why there is things like x5 and range rovers in it.
cant wait for the demo thow


----------



## hallett

Davemm said:


> bit disapointed they have taken out some of the hot hatches. and im not sure why there is things like x5 and range rovers in it.
> cant wait for the demo thow


i was disappointed not to see a wider range of cars in the demo but who cares when the full game will be out in a month, cant wait to do a bit of tuning on 4x4's and the like though 

Daniel 

EDIT: looking at the cars again its not a bad selection


----------



## dew1911

Shamelessly Stolen from the Forza Site:



> The white flag waves as "Forza Motorsport 3" has Gone Gold, entering its final lap before launching on Oct. 22 in Asia, Oct. 23 in Europe and Oct. 27 in North America exclusively on Xbox 360. To mark the occasion, Microsoft and Turn 10 today confirmed that a demo of the highly anticipated title will arrive on Xbox LIVE Marketplace starting Sept. 24.
> 
> The new demo lets you get behind the wheel of five of the world's most amazing cars on the full circuit of the game's Camino Viejo track. The demo includes five playable cars:
> 2007 Porsche #80 Flying Lizard 911 GT3-RSR
> 2010 Audi R8 5.2 FSI quattro
> 2009 Ferrari California
> 2008 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X GSR
> 2009 Mini John Cooper Works
> 
> You will be able to drive all of the cars in the demo in full ****pit view as well as experience damage, rollover and try out the game's new rewind feature as you take turns on a beautiful Spanish mountain course inspired by the Montserrat region just outside of Barcelona, Spain. When logged into Xbox LIVE, the demo will also support official leaderboards for lap times, giving you a further taste of what players will experience in "Forza Motorsport 3."
> 
> With today's Gone Gold announcement and the recent announcements around the fan-designed R8 V10 5.2 FSI quattro and the exclusive Limited Collector's Edition (which includes 10 exclusive bonus cars, VIP community status, and more), there has never been a better time to pre-order "Forza Motorsport 3."
> 
> Additionally, Turn 10 is proud to unveil the first collection of Forza Motorsport-branded clothing and accessories for your Xbox LIVE avatar. Included in our first batch of gear are the following items. Check out the pictures below. The prices for Avatar gear will vary between 80 to 320 Microsoft Points.
> 4 T-shirt prints featuring logos from new tracks in the game
> Forza-branded Racing Shoes
> Forza-branded Baseball Cap
> Forza-branded Fingerless Racing Gloves
> Forza-branded Leather Jacket
> 2 Racing Helmet (in white or black)
> Forza-branded Race Driver Fire Suit
> 
> The Forza Motorsport 3 demo and all Avatar items will be available on Sept. 24.
> 
> See you at the finish line!


Up early on the 24th me thinks :thumb:


----------



## buckas

458! 

http://www.gamersyde.com/news_the_ferrari_458_italia_is_also_in_forza_3-8545_en.html










new vids

http://www.gamersyde.com/news_more_forza_3_-8531_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/news_forza_3_exclusive_video_and_images-8528_en.html

more ferraris - http://www.gamersyde.com/news_forza_3_ferrari_collection_3-8534_en.html


----------



## Gandi

Wonder what cars you get with the Ltd Edition version,


----------



## chargedvr6

im not lookin forward to the clutch with the ms wheel


----------



## smiffie

Looking forward to this game so much but my xbox has just died on me


----------



## buckas

chargedvr6 said:


> im not lookin forward to the clutch with the ms wheel


clutch? awesome


----------



## dew1911

More Awesome pics, and finally a racing game with a clutch! I've been wanting that since the GT2 Days!!!


----------



## buckas

forza's alwas had clutch iirc - just never seen a clutch on a steering wheel and pedals before


----------



## beardboy

Demo out today guys :thumb:


----------



## Rizzo

i shall download this now


----------



## beardboy

Not available yet as far as i'm aware, but will be released today at some point :thumb:


----------



## Rizzo

it isnt, i just checked lol


----------



## jamest

I assume it will be noon-ish US time?


----------



## Davemm

now available
damn should have waited till mine had downloaded, will take longer with you lot doing it to


----------



## beardboy

Is it? I can't see it on the Xbox Marketplace.


----------



## beardboy

Got it - it's now in the queue, ready for when i get home to turn the console on :thumb:


----------



## DanSN117

Downloading now


----------



## Davemm

done
just starting

wow, cars look amazing, handling seems quite true, and the background is stunning, bit to good really distract ya from the the race at hand. 

jsut remmeber to turn the assists off.

think we should post fastest lap times up


----------



## pdv40

I started downloading the demo at 11:15, thanks to my superb connection from BT, it's only downloaded 38% in an hour :wall:


----------



## Rizzo

jus started and im at 45%


----------



## jamest

Have to wait till I get home 

Luckily though with the MS Xbox site I have added it to my queue. All I need to do is turn it on and it will download.

Shame I need to go to Sainsburys first.


----------



## Rizzo

jus had a quick go and im hugely impressed


----------



## Jordan

dissapointed at the lack of smoke, other than that

awesomes


----------



## pdv40

Seems very good, although I must say I never majorly notice the graphics once the "red mist" comes down! If you tune a car in game and for example, strip it and fit a cage, will it update the ****pit view to reflect that?


----------



## Davemm

guess we will have to wait, anyone tried maunal yet with a clutch? 
damned if i can get it to change gear smoothly


----------



## Jordan

i would imagine so..?


----------



## jamest

Everyone elses opinion of the game?

I have drive the Fezza and the Audi and have to say that game feels quite good.

Love the menus, hopefully that will be able to keep that minimal approach in the full game.

It's the first driving game where I have been able to drive in ****pit view properly.

And the rewind is so much better than GRID. You can rewind a lot further back.

The graphics don't seem to be as good as they were made out to be but were still pretty damn good.


----------



## DanSN117

Im not amazingly impressed.

The cars feel too spungy, you cant tell whats going on with it and i really dont like that.

Dunno, maybe its not my thing, im more of an rFactor type of guy.


----------



## Brazo

Have to say I was impressed the graphics of the tracks and surroundings are really very good, car models are okay, not quite as good as expected and no where near even GT5 prolouge - something about the paint its just not shiny and thats nowt to do with detailing lol!

Perhaps the biggest dissapointment was the incar view which is very poor even when compared to last years Grid. 

Rewind is nice, physics are good, just a nice package overall, I would say so far a 8.5/10 for me.


----------



## beardboy

Have to agree Mark :thumb:

The incar view is rubbish in comparison with Need for Speed Shift, or Grid.

Have you got forza 3 preordered?


----------



## Brazo

^^LCE


----------



## beardboy

Brazo said:


> ^^LCE


:lol: me too! :wave:


----------



## Davemm

some of the cars look ok, the white evo had a nice shine to it. and the inside view is a tille simple, but i will rarly use it.
i need to get and order the LCE


----------



## hallett

beardboy said:


> :lol: me too! :wave:


me three 

Daniel


----------



## dew1911

Just had a play, really can't wait for the 23rd now!

And got LCE on order too


----------



## Rizzo

Brazo said:


> Have to say I was impressed the graphics of the tracks and surroundings are really very good, car models are okay, not quite as good as expected and no where near even GT5 prolouge - something about the paint its just not shiny and thats nowt to do with detailing lol!
> 
> Perhaps the biggest dissapointment was the incar view which is very poor even when compared to last years Grid.
> 
> Rewind is nice, physics are good, just a nice package overall, I would say so far a 8.5/10 for me.


As a big Gran Turismo fan I was ver dissapointed with prologue, however I too have GRID and I'm addicted to it.

But I am very impressed with Forza


----------



## ajc347

My first impressions are:

1) cars feel a bit floaty compared with other games.

2) rewind feature makes things a bit to easy imo.

3) graphics remind me of Oblivion.

Hopefully some of this will be tweaked for the main release.

Overall, it feels an inferior demo to the GT5 demo.

I've got LCE on order (with the extra evo via gamestation) anyway.


----------



## saxoboy07

I'll download Forza later, enjoyed number two, sorry to sound think but what is LCE?


----------



## jamest

ajc347 said:


> rewind feature makes things a bit to easy imo.


Don't use it then.



saxoboy07 said:


> I'll download Forza later, enjoyed number two, sorry to sound think but what is LCE?


Limited Collectors Edition.


----------



## Skodaw

Overall I'm impressed = but lets bear in mind this is a demo - demo's are rarely as good as the finished article - sometimes just down to the overall size limitations to the demo file etc.

There are new physics features like the tyres and stuff which are going to change the overall feel.

I've also got LCE on order


----------



## Chris_R

Very odd graphics style after playing the demo last night. It seems to have an "over polished" sheen on everything making the cars, interiors and scenery looking like plastic toys. The detail on the dash modelling appears very poor in comparison to the recent NFS Shift I have been playing.

But still, could be worse, could have a PS3 and still be waiting for the flagship race game for over three years


----------



## tom_painter85

Played it for 20 mins last night and first impressions are good. Looks fabulous, great scenery and attention to detail on (most of) the track, one or two bits need polishing, but it is only a demo. Cars look great, still not sold on the in-car view, but then I've always found them distracting. I do like the wing mirrors though! Can't wait to get more into the modifying bit once it's released.

Menus, as previously mentioned, seem really nice and simple, I like the nice clean look of it all. I'll be pre-ordering today I think!


----------



## robz

it "looks" good, but the cars felt light, and unrealistic, preferred forza 2, Hope the full game is better!!


----------



## Lloyd71

robz said:


> it "looks" good, but the cars felt light, and unrealistic, preferred forza 2, Hope the full game is better!!


Seriously? Every single person I know has commented on how the cars feel heavier and more planted than in Forza 2 and I agree with them! They feel fully connected to the track this time round.


----------



## Skodaw

Lloyd71 said:


> Seriously? Every single person I know has commented on how the cars feel heavier and more planted than in Forza 2 and I agree with them! They feel fully connected to the track this time round.


I agree, thought the handling of the cars was fine, esp considering its a demo


----------



## MK1Campaign

I really like this. Cant wait for the full game.
If people think the cars are light then have a go at Colin Mcrae 2.
I thought the game was rubbish.


----------



## Black TDI Turbo

14% complete now... i loved the old game never did play the first one tho, in car view's have always been difficult to play in and i did think the rewind feature i seen in the preview as said above takes the thrill out of the game somewhat.


----------



## beardboy

14% complete of the demo?


----------



## Black TDI Turbo

no i ment i had downloaded 14% of it, ive just started the demo now so lets see how it goes.


----------



## buckas

more videos 

http://www.gamersyde.com/news_forza_3_point_to_point_races-8647_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/news_forza_3_videos_day_2-8649_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/news_forza_3_videos_day_3-8653_en.html


----------



## dew1911

9 Days now, the excitement is building :lol:


----------



## jimmyflo

Can't wait for this game! Just started playing the 2nd one online with my brother again but it feels so poor compared to the FM3 demo! I will be venturing out at midnight to collect! ( first time ever)


----------



## Mini 360

Preordered and getting delivered by UKMail and not Royal Fail. Costing me £1.99 more but its soooo worth it! 9 days to go!!!


----------



## buckas

haven't downloaded the demo yet, game's coming next week on pre-order sometime - won't be here to play it anyhoo, got 4 days of wrc muddy forests to attend to


----------



## jamest

Game has been leaked online apparently. US NTSC version, weighing in at a hefty 13GB.


----------



## John74

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/review-forza-motorsport/57471

More details


----------



## Eeloe

Have it pre ordered, picking it up on the 23rd, but i won't be able to play it till the 26th....stupid work!


----------



## IanG

Looks like Game are posting the pre-orders early because of the Postal strike as I've just received my dispatch notice


----------



## hallett

IanG said:


> Looks like Game are posting the pre-orders early because of the Postal strike as I've just received my dispatch notice


with some luck you might receive it before friday 

Daniel


----------



## IanG

hallett said:


> with some luck you might receive it before friday
> 
> Daniel


was hoping for Wednesday due to the post strikes but that might be just being a bit greedy:lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Got mine today  The little extras in the collectors edition are cool.

Thing is i just want to blast on it but you have to upload a dick and allsorts


----------



## hallett

james b said:


> Got mine today  The little extras in the collectors edition are cool.
> 
> Thing is i just want to blast on it but you have to upload a dick and allsorts


you b*****d :lol: whats it like then??

Daniel


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Better than the demo thats for sure  the first race is like a training race in a R8 and you think ahhh its not great, then they give you the choice of a few snails (cars) and then the tracks are much better, im still in a slow fiesta at the moment only on my 3rd race, im ment to be working tho LOL, Xbox at work is the way forward lol


----------



## dew1911

Git git git git I have to wait till Friday *cries*


----------



## Auto Finesse

Im tuning up some cars and doing loads of art up them ready for the old Auctions come friday  Foza millionaire in the making LOL


----------



## Maggi200

I bet the publishers are angry with the royal mail because now their launch dates are all screwed up. Forza 3, windows 7 all turning up at random times because of stirkes, so do you need a harddrive for this game? Might bother to get it but brothers xbox is the arcade thingy


----------



## buckas

don't have to , but there's lot of content on the 2nd disc you can copy to the HDD

my pre-order's with tesco - hope they send it out early


----------



## Maggi200

But without the hd are all the extra cars useless?


----------



## jimmyflo

buckas said:


> don't have to , but there's lot of content on the 2nd disc you can copy to the HDD
> 
> my pre-order's with tesco - hope they send it out early


Sorry to have to say this but I've ordered a few games from tesco before (one being FM2) and have given up as I never got any of them on launch day


----------



## jimmyflo

maggi112 said:


> But without the hd are all the extra cars useless?


Yes, you need a HD to install the second disc which contains a few cars and a few tracks one being "the ring"


----------



## Auto Finesse

This game is very good  Upgrades and paint etc like before.


----------



## Lloyd71

Shopto.net have dispatched mine and it should be here tomorrow.

Abarth 500, here I come


----------



## HC1001

My mates playing on it now..................

Damn game shops sending them out early!!


----------



## Auto Finesse

Lloyd71 said:


> Shopto.net have dispatched mine and it should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Abarth 500, here I come


You get given one after a couple of races :thumb: already got driven and modded out to the max


----------



## Lloyd71

james b said:


> You get given one after a couple of races :thumb: already got driven and modded out to the max


Yeah I've heard that, which is good for me as I'll be using it for as long as possible! My storefront is going to be dedicated to Abarth 500 mods, vinyls, setups etc. just because I'm obsessed. :argie:


----------



## Eeloe

Iv been in to my local gamestop, and they have it out back, but won't give it to me till friday for fear of getting in trouble!

I honestly haven't EVER been this excited about a game...EVER!


----------



## Lloyd71

If anyone wants some DW stuff to stick on their cars just let me know so I can have them made for when the storefronts go live on Friday. I've already got a Fiat Forum sticker in there!


----------



## buckas

Just got home from work and forza has arrived from tesco woo!


----------



## Skodaw

My limited edition has been dispatched by Play.com - but god know's when I'll get it


----------



## Brazo

Lloyd71 said:


> If anyone wants some DW stuff to stick on their cars just let me know so I can have them made for when the storefronts go live on Friday. I've already got a Fiat Forum sticker in there!


Can you design an 'official' DW livery?


----------



## Skodaw

Brazo said:


> Can you design an 'official' DW livery?


 :thumb: That would be UBER cool :driver:


----------



## Lloyd71

Brazo said:


> Can you design an 'official' DW livery?


I can give it a go, I think I'm going to be too ill to go in to work again tomorrow so I'll try and get it done. Any ideas as to what to include in it though? I can only think of sweeping water like lines with circles to represent bubbles and beading, then the logo and URL across the car?

I might make some manufacturer logos to add to your car while I'm at it (Dodo Juice etc.) after I've got their permission.:thumb:


----------



## hallett

Lloyd71 said:


> If anyone wants some DW stuff to stick on their cars just let me know so I can have them made for when the storefronts go live on Friday. I've already got a Fiat Forum sticker in there!


storefronts? is this like your own shop or something, i cant believe you have it already  am going to be outside gamestation before it opens friday morning 

Daniel


----------



## Lloyd71

hallett said:


> storefronts? is this like your own shop or something, i cant believe you have it already  am going to be outside gamestation before it opens friday morning
> 
> Daniel


Yeah, you get your own area where you can sell or give away vinyls you've made, custom setups, liveries, full cars or even replays and photos. It turns out they are already live, so if I'm on anyone's friends list they can have a look at my photos etc., but it'll be upgraded to a VIP storefront by Friday. :thumb:


----------



## IanG

My copy of the ltd edition arrived on tuesday but been away for a few days so only got it today but not had a chance to play it yet


----------



## wedgie

Lloyd, can you tell me if clan tags are available again like on origional forza?


----------



## hallett

Lloyd71 said:


> Yeah, you get your own area where you can sell or give away vinyls you've made, custom setups, liveries, full cars or even replays and photos. It turns out they are already live, so if I'm on anyone's friends list they can have a look at my photos etc., but it'll be upgraded to a VIP storefront by Friday. :thumb:


i would have a look but dont get the game until friday :devil:

Daniel


----------



## dew1911

Just my luck I'll have a long shift tomorrow and not finish till f##king 12 or something.

Gamestation have it, I was stood not 5 feet away from it, but goddam they wouldn't let me have MY copy!!!


----------



## perks

buckas said:


> haven't downloaded the demo yet, game's coming next week on pre-order sometime - won't be here to play it anyhoo, got 4 days of wrc muddy forests to attend to


You gonna be in Margam?


----------



## O`Neil

Anyone know the cheapest instore price ? 


Then I can go straight to wherever and buy it first thing in the morning.


----------



## jamest

O`Neil said:


> Anyone know the cheapest instore price ?
> 
> Then I can go straight to wherever and buy it first thing in the morning.


Not 100% sure, but it is normally Tesco.


----------



## O`Neil

Thanks James, that`ll be my first port of call in the morning then, I`m not sad enough to be in there at midnight . . 


or am I


----------



## Lloyd71

Here's my first attempts at a Detailing World livery, let me know what you think so far.

The logo is bought seperately to the 'splash' graphic so you can add it all over the car and it is made up of 47 layers (the lettering is non standard). However, it will only work on white cars unless you want to ungroup the vinyl once downloaded and change the colours of the 'eraser' blocks to the colour of your car yourself, which is easy enough to do.

Apologies for the poor image quality, the photo gallery isn't live yet.

The side decals;









The logo (The colours are actually correct but my camera did this)









and the overall car (just as an example, they can be used on any car you like)









Eventually I'm going to try and make it into a full livery with sponsor decals etc. so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## HC1001

Very cool, no chance of a copy...............


----------



## jamest

Got my copy. I'll have a shower, have some dinner then play Forza all night.

Have the whole of next week off


----------



## Grizzle

Gran Turismo WILL be here soon...


----------



## jamest

Grizzle said:


> Gran Turismo WILL be here soon...


:lol:


----------



## Brazo

Lloyd71 said:


> Here's my first attempts at a Detailing World livery, let me know what you think so far.
> 
> The logo is bought seperately to the 'splash' graphic so you can add it all over the car and it is made up of 47 layers (the lettering is non standard). However, it will only work on white cars unless you want to ungroup the vinyl once downloaded and change the colours of the 'eraser' blocks to the colour of your car yourself, which is easy enough to do.
> 
> Apologies for the poor image quality, the photo gallery isn't live yet.
> 
> The side decals;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The logo (The colours are actually correct but my camera did this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the overall car (just as an example, they can be used on any car you like)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually I'm going to try and make it into a full livery with sponsor decals etc. so keep your eyes peeled.


Llyod am liking it! 

I think the white car suits it best!

Maybe the sides are a tad complex? I was thinking maybe the logo down the sides and then a 'shopping list' aka eibach, michellein etc on the wings but using dodo juice, meguiars etc instead!

Maybe some crossed rotaries on the roof like a flag


----------



## Lloyd71

Brazo said:


> Llyod am liking it!
> 
> I think the white car suits it best!
> 
> Maybe the sides are a tad complex? I was thinking maybe the logo down the sides and then a 'shopping list' aka eibach, michellein etc on the wings but using dodo juice, meguiars etc instead!
> 
> Maybe some crossed rotaries on the roof like a flag


Well hopefully the logos will be available separately soon (once I get round to making them) so people can make their own shopping lists, but the rotaries sounds like a good idea!

I've seen that people have made Pistonheads stickers for your cars too which is cool.


----------



## Spirit Detailing

My little claim to fame.... On Disc 2 in Forza 3, the 1998 Mitsubishi FTO GP Version R - I did a paint correction job on the original car that was photographed and digitized!! 

:thumb:

Brian


----------



## Lloyd71

New release in my storefront!

*Abarth 500 Assetto Corse Design*
_10,000 credits_

When fitted to an Abarth 500 with the Abarth street bodykit fitted this is a direct replica of the Assetto Corse car except for the wing mirrors. Previews and comparisons below;

































While I'm here I've also found out about a neat trick to make the in car view better;

Go to 'Forza 3' and then 'My Profile', then select 'Multiscreen'.
In this menu you will see 2 slider bars which are greyed out. First off, switch multiscreen on using the first option and then slide the last bar all the way to the right so it's at 90°. Then, press A and if it asks you about restarting, just say yes.

Go into a race, select the in car view and voila. You can see the mirrors, the interior, your arms, everything! I've just had a quick drive in the Abarth 500 and you actually have trouble seeing past the A pillar just like in the real car, it's that good.


----------



## O`Neil

O`Neil said:


> Thanks James, that`ll be my first port of call in the morning then, I`m not sad enough to be in there at midnight . .
> 
> or am I


On my way to Tescos . . . :car:


----------



## jamest

O`Neil said:


> On my way to Tescos . . . :car:


:lol:


----------



## k10lbe

should get my copy today, such a shame my cars been collected tomoro by the new owner !

what can i do umh , forza


----------



## Brazo

Got my CE copy today Will crack on with it over the w/e as the Mrs wants to go out tonight :wall:


----------



## chunkytfg

well £200 later and i'm the proud owner of new 360 for my london flat and a copy of forza 3.

god my missus is gunna murder me!


----------



## admg1

I picked up a copy of this on the way into work this morning. 
Once the kids are in bed i'm going to give it a go :thumb:


----------



## smbMR2

bugger, still waiting for my copy pre ordered from Amazon...

I even purchased a new xbox steering wheel with pedals and driving seat expecially for this game! I hope it arrives in the morning!!!


----------



## Guest

Just got my copy from Asda had loads in stock quite supprised really.


----------



## magpieV6

is this available on ps3?


----------



## jamest

magpieV6 said:


> is this available on ps3?


Nope. You have to wait until March 2010 for GT5.


----------



## Brazo

GAME had loads of copies in today and even the choice of LCE and standard! I picked LCE, the 'silly' price offset by £20 I had on a Game card. I cancelled my pre order due to the postal strikes!

All I can say so far is wow! The Kaido Mountain track is awesome!

Did get a graphical glitch when the textures wouldn't load in on the bonnet of a green RS focus!


----------



## -Kev-

tried mine today - ****ing awesome game!  got me a 500+ bhp fiesta :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

If anyone buys my 500 design could they rate it please? It's currently the 8th highest rated design and there are poor imitations out there that are terrible when you actually download them.

Thanks guys! Also, thanks to anyone who has downloaded the Detailing World vinyls, the 'splash' graphic seems to be doing well.


----------



## Brazo

The 500 esse esse is quite a fun car!

Hows the DW Offcial livery coming along lloyd?


----------



## Lloyd71

It's not, at the moment! I've been too busy racing and tuning up cars.


----------



## Brazo

^^Sort it out!


----------



## Lloyd71

I took this for a spin today too;


----------



## chunkytfg

Is anyone a little underwhelmed by the game or is it just me?

I'll accept the graphics are awesome as well as the game play but the whole career aspect of it seems a bit lame imo. I liked the last forza being left to just buy what you want and tune what you want and enter what you want!


----------



## Lloyd71

chunkytfg said:


> I liked the last forza being left to just buy what you want and tune what you want and enter what you want!


This is just the same... You don't have to choose from the 3 races they give you, if you click on 'Events Calendar' or whatever it's called, you get a list of the available races. I've just unlocked the hill climbs and 'rally' tracks and they're great fun. I've unlocked the drag races too. :thumb:


----------



## rich-hill

Im gonna sound stupid here, i don't understand the leader board,

eg my time 613 h 08:24. 

so what is it implying i have taken 613 hours to do?


----------



## Lloyd71

I have no idea what that means either because my friend has spent a bit more time on the game than me and he's up to position 400 whereas I'm down at 2,000 odd.


----------



## rich-hill

Yeah, then when you look at a class then circuit, it doesnt show a laptime, just some random time


----------



## hallett

Lloyd71 said:


> I took this for a spin today too;


is that a V12 Vantage?

Daniel


----------



## Guest

I've got a pimped up Range Rover with DW graphics, will get some pics tomorrow sometime.

Amazing game well worth the wait IMHO


----------



## rich-hill

can't find anthing about the leader board info online - hopeless


----------



## Lloyd71

hallett said:


> is that a V12 Vantage?
> 
> Daniel


It's a DBS, part of the VIP car pack


----------



## Davemm

will have to try and sort a club out so we can get soem races going, need to give it a bit of time to build up some cool garages.


----------



## magpieV6

Bloody hate GT! Theres a clio v6 on forza 3  how am i going to justify buying an xbox to the bf?!


----------



## tom_painter85

magpieV6 said:


> Bloody hate GT! Theres a clio v6 on forza 3  how am i going to justify buying an xbox to the bf?!


what do you mean how you justify it?!! It'll be ace!

Do it....LCE all the way!

Tis amazing!


----------



## Brazo

magpieV6 said:


> Bloody hate GT! Theres a clio v6 on forza 3  how am i going to justify buying an xbox to the bf?!


I should imgaine he'll be quite chuffed tbqh!

If not use your imagination


----------



## MattDuffy88

Been out this morning and got the collectors edition... I just couldn't resist! Just waiting for all the stuff to download and install and then I'll set about having some spectacular crashes :lol:


----------



## rich-hill

Lloyd71 said:


> It's a DBS, part of the VIP car pack


how do i get the vip pack, nowhere seems to have any info


----------



## MattDuffy88

I think you need the collectors edition for the VIP pack.


----------



## rich-hill

can you ge the vip pack at a later date?


----------



## MattDuffy88

Sorry, I don't know.


----------



## jimmyflo

rich-hill said:


> can you ge the vip pack at a later date?


no you have to have brought the LCE.

Anyway my opinion on the game... Incredible. a massive step up from forza 2 and if gt5p is anything to go buy then it will be better than gt5 as well maybe not graphically but the cars sound great (not like a bee in a tin can), especially through tunnels, and the handling i think is pretty much spot on( no GT style understeer).

I hope GT5 proves me wrong as I will be buying that when it eventually comes out


----------



## dew1911

Ok first opinions, got about 2 hours on it yesterday.

I don't really like the new menu system, too white and some stuff seems in silly places. The racing though is amazing and god the AI is good now, I was that busy watching a car crash at one point I followed him off :lol:

Fantastic version of the game, bought the LCE and not regretted it!

and btw, the announcer guy, Pretty sure It's Patrick Stewart!


----------



## Mini 360

Love the new Forza! Got the LCE and it was worth it. Running around in a Scooby Sti converted to RWD and running 600bhp!


----------



## rich-hill

annoyingly i didnt know about the limited edition version. Been playing on licve, difting and drag racing. Im not sure i like the way on live you have to wait for people to join you, wehre as on forza 2 you could select which game you entered


----------



## Eeloe

I'm absolutely in love! Can see this being like the old forza where people are playing it two years later!

It's a marked improvement from forza 2, everything is just better, if only I could master drifting I would be happy!


----------



## the_prophet

where abouts is the level with the hangars etc??? cant find it anywhere and have installed the extra cars / tracks...


----------



## k10lbe

not got my copy yet  

hope it gets a move on .....


----------



## Lloyd71

the_prophet said:


> where abouts is the level with the hangars etc??? cant find it anywhere and have installed the extra cars / tracks...


It's part of the dowloadable content you get in the box (with the classic cars), it's called the 'something Test Track' and features various oval shapes.


----------



## MattDuffy88

Ive got to say that FM3 isn't as good as I thought it would be.

















It's much much better than I thought it would be!!!


----------



## MattDuffy88

So, what driver aids are you guys using? Any? None?
Currently i'm only using the TCS and auto box but will be going to manual when I eventually get a wheel!


----------



## HC1001

Loving it at present, whoever made the Detailing world logo..........................Thanks!!


----------



## Brazo

Have downloaded the DW logo too!

Just need dodo, megs etc and i'm good to go

The little fiat 500 is so controllable on the limit and even beyond, just a joy to drive!


----------



## Brazo

Lloyd71 said:


> It's part of the dowloadable content you get in the box (with the classic cars), it's called the 'something Test Track' and features various oval shapes.


Same question! Have those tracks but no hanger???


----------



## Deano

how do you get the dw logo?


----------



## HC1001

Browse vinyl and search DW.............:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Brazo

And pay 1000 credits! Which is the minimum! So thanks lloydy!


----------



## minimadgriff

Lloyd71 said:


> This is just the same... You don't have to choose from the 3 races they give you, if you click on 'Events Calendar' or whatever it's called, you get a list of the available races. I've just unlocked the hill climbs and 'rally' tracks and they're great fun. I've unlocked the drag races too. :thumb:


how do I unlock the hill climbs and rally stages lloyd? Also how do you design logo's??? I want an AmD one 

One thing that highly annoying about this game is the poxy exclamation mark! Yeah fine if you go steaming off the track, run massivley wide but for it to come on when you just tap or are tapped by another car is plain ridiculous! Its racing for godsake, its what happens!

My mate said he made a FWD car 4WD on the game, how the hell do you do that? Looked in the instructions and they tell you bugger all! :lol:

Bit dissapointed with the tracks too! needs more normal racing tracks, imola, spa etc!


----------



## MattDuffy88

The exclamation mark comes up if you are drafting someone/someone is drafting you too 

You can do drivetrain swaps to convert cars from 2 to 4wd and vice versa and swap engines etc.


----------



## Brazo

minimadgriff said:


> how do I unlock the hill climbs and rally stages lloyd? Also how do you design logo's??? I want an AmD one
> 
> One thing that highly annoying about this game is the poxy exclamation mark! Yeah fine if you go steaming off the track, run massivley wide but for it to come on when you just tap or are tapped by another car is plain ridiculous! Its racing for godsake, its what happens!
> 
> My mate said he made a FWD car 4WD on the game, how the hell do you do that? Looked in the instructions and they tell you bugger all! :lol:
> 
> Bit dissapointed with the tracks too! needs more normal racing tracks, imola, spa etc!


Go into conversion in the upgrades section and choose RWd from FWD

You can also drop bigger engines in RS200 engine FTW!


----------



## minimadgriff

Brazo said:


> Go into conversion in the upgrades section and choose RWd from FWD
> 
> You can also drop bigger engines in RS200 engine FTW!


you have to leave the cossie engine in the RS200! Its what its all about! 

My RS200 is done in Ford Motorsport Colors  and running nearly 700bhp 

Rs200 is my fav car of all time! :devil:


----------



## Brazo

lol my grammar fail, what i meant was you can drop bigger engines in, the Rs200 engine is an awesome engine to drop into a.n.other car!


----------



## Lloyd71

minimadgriff said:


> how do I unlock the hill climbs and rally stages lloyd? Also how do you design logo's??? I want an AmD one


I can do an AmD one in about 30 mins I reckon, I'll try giving one a go now and see how I get on.

Where have you guys seen a hangar? The nearest I've come across is at the Benchmark High Speed Ring under Layout A, where you also get Ken Block style drift barriers and huge areas of tarmac to play about in.


----------



## robz

who's using a pad then? and who's using a wheel? (which one?)

might have to get this in a few days!


----------



## MattDuffy88

Currently using a pad, but hopefully getting a wheel next w/end.


----------



## Lloyd71

30 mins turned into nearly an hour, damn your curved letters! :lol:


*AmD Logo*
1,000Cr.

_Search for 'AmD' or 'AmD Logo' under Vinyl Groups_

As modelled below by my Ferrari F50 beater;
















​


----------



## jamest

Brazo said:


> And pay 1000 credits! Which is the minimum! So thanks lloydy!


Would of been better for free....hint hint hint... 

Some of the Vinyl groups on the storefront are mental. 1,000 layers getting realistic images.

I currently only have anti-lock brake on and am doing manual without clutch.

Makes the game a little more interesting when you are controlling the gears too.


----------



## MattDuffy88

You should try turning the ABS off, makes for some interesting moments :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

jamest said:


> Would of been better for free....hint hint hint...


By putting them at 1,000 credits they're affordable _and_ I get notified when someone downloads them. That doesn't happen if they're free. It encourages people to buy them and rate them too, rather than just collecting all of the free ones.

Plus it took about an hour to make.


----------



## minimadgriff

Lloyd71 said:


> 30 mins turned into nearly an hour, damn your curved letters! :lol:
> 
> 
> *AmD Logo*
> 1,000Cr.
> 
> _Search for 'AmD' or 'AmD Logo' under Vinyl Groups_
> 
> As modelled below by my Ferrari F50 beater;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


that is awesome! Massive thanks for that! :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

1000cr is fine imo :thumb:

Please we need dodo, megs and swissvax logos!!! 

Am running abs after non abs is too hard! At least GT5p has adjustable abs like 20% which was ace!


----------



## MattDuffy88

I think that it is easier without the ABS, just need to be careful so you don't lock up all the time. Without the ABS I seem to be able to slow the cars down quicker.


----------



## Brazo

I just lock up! only just mastered (managed!) manual gears!


----------



## Deano

what a feckin awesome game! one criticism is that the backgrounds are just too good! i've rolled my poor little abarth several times on the sedona speedway alone just looking around and not looking where i'm going! I feel an all nighter coming on.


----------



## MattDuffy88

Crystal Finish said:


> I feel an all nighter coming on.


You're not the only one


----------



## Brazo

Crystal Finish said:


> what a feckin awesome game! one criticism is that the backgrounds are just too good! i've rolled my poor little abarth several times on the sedona speedway alone just looking around and not looking where i'm going! I feel an all nighter coming on.


Agreed crashed my car on that track with all the nice lighting effects!


----------



## Deano

anyone know what the stars are for on certain manufacturers?


----------



## the_prophet

thought they were just there to show which manufacturers had added content from the free code thing in the box? once you click on them they disapear i think


----------



## Mini 360

Its for cars you have downloaded but havent yet looked at. Once you look at them they should disappear.


----------



## Lloyd71

Crystal Finish said:


> anyone know what the stars are for on certain manufacturers?


It means there is new content in that section, usually from a download.


----------



## the_prophet

i'd say thats confirmation rofl


----------



## jamest

With ABS off it just makes driving the B, A, S and Rx cars too hard to control as they lock up too much.


----------



## jamest

Lloyd71 said:


> By putting them at 1,000 credits they're affordable _and_ I get notified when someone downloads them. That doesn't happen if they're free. It encourages people to buy them and rate them too, rather than just collecting all of the free ones.
> 
> Plus it took about an hour to make.


Sorry was meant in jest.

I sold a Vinyl and a Tune set up and got my achievement but looking today my achievement has gone


----------



## MattDuffy88

jamest said:


> With ABS off it just makes driving the B, A, S and Rx cars too hard to control as they lock up too much.


You can't live without it and I can't live with it!


----------



## Deano

anyone had a go in the veyron on la sarthe. jeezus thats quick.


----------



## -Kev-

Crystal Finish said:


> anyone had a go in the veyron on la sarthe. jeezus thats quick.


not yet, alfa 8c sound is imense in a tunnel though


----------



## Lloyd71

fiestadetailer said:


> not yet, alfa 8c sound is imense in a tunnel though


I love the 8C in the tunnels. :argie:


----------



## Brazo

Crystal Finish said:


> anyone had a go in the veyron on la sarthe. jeezus thats quick.


Is that the straight at le mans? 

If so yes and it ust blew everything else away!

Wouldn't fancy taking one down the Kaido mountain!


----------



## jamest

Brazo said:


> Is that the straight at le mans?
> 
> If so yes and it ust blew everything else away!
> 
> Wouldn't fancy taking one down the Kaido mountain!


Tried taking the DBR9 down Kaido.

Luckily I had limited damage enabled. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Amazing game, plodding on through with the career mode can't believe how many races there is to complete.


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Dude me and you a little drift race?


----------



## Guest

james b said:


> ^^ Dude me and you a little drift race?


I aint that good James just a little jammy lol.

If I'm back later on mate i'll have a game at 6pm got a scoob to go a polish :buffer:


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ on a sunday ?, weekends are form my self now days,


----------



## Guest

james b said:


> ^^ on a sunday ?, weekends are form my self now days,


Yes mate on a sunday,

I've had problems with my back and arms this week so had a few days off but need to get it started mate got a few more booked in this week.

No rest for the wicked mate as you no, bills to pay.


----------



## John74

Loving the storefront for getting setups, slapped a random E class setup from the storefront onto a Fiat 500 and im shocked just how well it goes around the P2P courses like Amalfi. Just managed to post a top 100 time on one of the courses frirst time on the track :doublesho.


----------



## John74

Forgot to add that if anyone wants to add me ( John74 ) to their friendslist for some friendly racing please feel free to do so. Dont do drift racing though as im just utter rubbish at that and crash every corner.


----------



## minimadgriff

lloyd, bought the AmD, DW logo and your fiat one too  rated you on all of then 

just tried to add you as a friend and your list is full  

anyone who wants to add me im 

"minimadgriff"


----------



## Lloyd71

minimadgriff said:


> lloyd, bought the AmD, DW logo and your fiat one too  rated you on all of then
> 
> just tried to add you as a friend and your list is full
> 
> anyone who wants to add me im
> 
> "minimadgriff"


Really? Bugger, I'll get onto that right away, there are loads of people I never play anymore on there! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Lloyd71

The new revised AmD logo is up, and can be applied to any colour, not just white.


----------



## d3m0n

Anyone doing drag racing on here?

Ive got a decent car but am struggling to make the most of it :0(

If anyone wants a race etc send me an invite/friends request to "d3m0n uk"

Also looking for tips on what people think are the best cars for each class!


----------



## Eddy

This game is amazing, no doubt about it but I do have an issue. For many a year I've been playing racing games, gran turismo, grid, NFS series, forza, PGR and I'm pretty confident to say they all make the same mistake every year. The cars sound wrong.

This year I thought this game would sort the issue but its the same old story. OK so the corvette sounds great and the civic type r (previous shape) is pretty much spot on but thats about it. The Zonda and murcialago are so far off its crazy, the e46 m3 sounds like a fiesta, the cerbera (possibly one of the most unique car sounds in the world) sounds like a zippy little 1.2 when in reality its a symphony of burbles and coughs and splutters just on tickover. Astons make a very unique sound in real life and you can hear one a mile off but in the game they just sound sooo generic in the game.

I won't let this ruin the game and I'm off to play it now, BUT its one thing I was praying for more than any other feature. Does anyone else find this annoying or am I being anal. I mean they must spend millions developing all the telemetry you can use on this game and I'm sure its all very clever and all but I bet a very small % of people actually use this properly, why didn't they get the cars sounding amazing first?? I would add to the experience so much in my opinion. 

oh well


----------



## Lloyd71

Eddy said:


> This game is amazing, no doubt about it but I do have an issue. For many a year I've been playing racing games, gran turismo, grid, NFS series, forza, PGR and I'm pretty confident to say they all make the same mistake every year. The cars sound wrong.
> 
> This year I thought this game would sort the issue but its the same old story. OK so the corvette sounds great and the civic type r (previous shape) is pretty much spot on but thats about it. The Zonda and murcialago are so far off its crazy, the e46 m3 sounds like a fiesta, the cerbera (possibly one of the most unique car sounds in the world) sounds like a zippy little 1.2 when in reality its a symphony of burbles and coughs and splutters just on tickover. Astons make a very unique sound in real life and you can hear one a mile off but in the game they just sound sooo generic in the game.
> 
> I won't let this ruin the game and I'm off to play it now, BUT its one thing I was praying for more than any other feature. Does anyone else find this annoying or am I being anal. I mean they must spend millions developing all the telemetry you can use on this game and I'm sure its all very clever and all but I bet a very small % of people actually use this properly, why didn't they get the cars sounding amazing first?? I would add to the experience so much in my opinion.
> 
> oh well


What are you playing it through? Mine sounds great, the only problem I've come across so far is that the 8C doesn't have the right burble to it.

PGR4 was the best game for car sounds IMO, revving the Cossie in that sounded amazing!


----------



## MattDuffy88

Sounds fine on my setup, It cold be a number of things from speakers, to room size and shape.


----------



## Eddy

to be honest just through my tv. nothing special granted but the don't think this is the issue.

the m3 is a very raspy engine, no rasp in the game,

EVERYONE knows exactly how a tvr sounds, and it couldn't be more wrong in the game.

I'm not gonna go into more examples as its pointless, and I'm sure a fantastic sound system would add to the experience but I still feel some of the noises are just sooo far off that sound quality isn't the issue. 

Put it this way, if I watch a video on my cheap crappy laptop through its cheap crappy speakers, a tvr still sound incredible, and yes it would sound better if I went on my pc with 5.1 speakers but for the sake of this argument, if I then watch a tvr on forza on that same laptop to keep it fair, it still sounds shocking and completely different.


Can some of you confirm then that the TVR's through your set up sound proper then???


----------



## jamest

I can't confirm the TVR, but the Ferrari F430 doesn't sound right to me. I saw/heard one on a track day and the in game sounds aren't close enough to the real deal.


----------



## MattDuffy88

It seems some cars sound ok whilst others don't. Still doesn't bother me though, it's a great game regardless.


----------



## Davemm

anyone playing this tonight?

gamer tag is: davem1986


----------



## Lloyd71

Eddy said:


> Can some of you confirm then that the TVR's through your set up sound proper then???


I'll try it, it probably doesn't but then I don't think any game has ever reproduced their sound properly tbh. Except for PGR4 which remains my favourite game for sound effects.


----------



## dew1911

Who really cares about the sound? Personally I was just throwing my Foci RS round that 10 mile Japanise mountain course and through the tunnels it sounded epic.

I'd happily sacrifice the sound for graphics like these...


----------



## Davemm

no one fancys a game then?


----------



## Jordan

add me the now, drifting 

doriftu kingu


----------



## Davemm

freind request sent, just finishing a few races.


----------

